# Silver Star - WAS- JAX



## NW cannonball (Aug 9, 2012)

Arrived DCA by air about 11:00 - rode Metro (use http://www.wmata.com...r_form_solo.cfm ) to Washington Union Station.

A fairly long walk to the Metro from where plane arrived.

Even at midday the Metro cars got crowded at times. If I'd had more luggage it would have been a problem. Changed Metro trains once, got to Union Station in about a half hour.

Checked in at the "Club Acela" about noon.

Found an Indian food place on the lower level food court -- spent about $10 on more curry and chicken than I could eat -- but really tasty -- even the lentil dumplings -- there's lots more places to eat at WAS.

Silver Star arrived on time - so about 2:40 the Club Acela staff called us Star sleeper passengers and led us by backstage ways to the train ( scheduled departure is 3 PM)

Boarded the Silver Star - when we arrived the train had an electric locomotive but that was swapped out while we sleeper compartment people were settling in .

On Board Staff - Jim -- got us all settled in and took dinner reservations. (I was travelling alone in a Viewliner roomette)

Dinner in the diner -- the "Maryland Crab Cakes" really Crab cakes -- I mean - really tasted like crab - not some mild crab-tasting protein substitute -- I loved the crab cakes -- but I can imagine that some people might complain that not bland enough. Well - it's all personal taste.

When the cook came out from his tiny cooking space in that ancient Heritage Diner I gave him hi 5 and thank you man

I took the early dinner because I needed to catch up on sleep before JAX.

Almost fell asleep -- the tracks south from Richmond have some sway in them -- and then did fall asleep.

Woke a half hour out of JAX - Jim woke me but I was almost awake already -- somewhere south of Savannah the tracks get really good and the train speeds up.

Detrained at JAX station - a clean and pleasant place that services 6 trains/day.

Unlike almost all fellow passengers I used local bus transit. Which is very good - espesciailly if you get the one or three day pass. The buses are on an hourly schedule but you can't beat the price.

Took the bus to the hotel on the North side of the River Downtown -- the whole North side is government and corporate offices - weekends there's nobody there except at the big party place on the north shore waterfront.

Which place had really good sushi and a fine local band playing.

Unfortunately the Jacksonville sky train doesn't run weekends.

Next morning after a one night stay caught the first city transit bus at Market and Forsyth at 04:50 to the Navy base - got real wet - and was the only person checking out of the hotel at that time --

But what I did and where in the heavy rain at the Navy base is another story .

Silver Star -- real good - on time or earlier -- good on board staff.

Got where I needed to go on time and under budget.

Thanks all staff Silver Star.

Edit --

All along the way there were fallen trees that had been cut off to clear the line -- makes it very clear that the storm problems earlier this summer were *really* a severe problem

and edit again -- the Dining and Lounge crew were also good, as was Jim the SCA


----------



## MrEd (Aug 9, 2012)

thanks for the trip report.


----------



## pennyk (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks for the report. I am always happy to read positive reports about the Silvers.


----------



## VentureForth (Aug 10, 2012)

Awesome. Sounds like you had a great time. Noteworthy, though, Jacksonville only serves 4 trains daily. The auto train comes through there, but doesn't stop. Other than that, just the Silvers. 2 up, 2 down. Next time, stop in Savannah. It's a great little town - though beware the only way into town from the station is by cab.


----------



## NW cannonball (Aug 12, 2012)

Never visited Savannah. Would like to - it's on my list -- when - don't know.

I do know that about 4 years back visited Charleston for a long weekend, and that very pleasant visit leads me to want to see Savannah also.

Before that 4 year ago visit I'd never got south of Okracoke - and that was 25 years ago - with a lot of good memories.


----------



## NS (Sep 3, 2012)

Coming from DCA, you should have taken the Blue/Yellow line in the other direction 2 stops and boarded the Silver Star in Alexandria. Much quicker and easier.


----------



## NW cannonball (Sep 7, 2012)

NS said:


> Coming from DCA, you should have taken the Blue/Yellow line in the other direction 2 stops and boarded the Silver Star in Alexandria. Much quicker and easier.


Thanks, I'll remember that option - may be visiting VA south of Alexandria a few times in the near future.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 7, 2012)

> A fairly long walk to the Metro from where plane arrived.


I'm guessing you came in to Terminal A. I recently flew out of DCA for the 1st time and took Amtrak/Metro to the airport. My flight was out of Terminal A and I had read there is a shuttle bus that runs between the terminals and the metro (and garages). I think they run every 10 minutes. I had plenty of time and being the first time in the airport (plus wanting to see if there was somewhere I might want to eat before going through security), I chose to enter Terminal B from the Metro station then stroll to Terminal A rather than take the bus.


----------

